# I've been bit



## Fantail (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok, I've been bit.
It was July on Lake Havasu. 100+ degree weather. On boats all weekend long. It was clear, I needed much more water activity in my life.

Then we went to Hawaii (Big Island) and wanted to rent a boat. Didn't know the first flying feck about piloting a craft so we hired a Captain. It was a motor boat and the day was amazing.

Immediately did the homework to get a boating license. Ah, but which way to go? Motor? Or Sail? I visited this site and others to get pros and cons watched many YouTube vids and SAILING won! The whole organic feel of wind on sails and the skill and strategy necessary to get where you want to go...

Next homework project was which Sailing school to attend? Turns out there are wide ranges of prices for ASA and US certifications. Santa Barbara, CA, it turns out was half the cost of Sausalito (SF Bay) for my wife and I to cert Basic Keelboat. So that's what we did. And now theres no turning back.

I'm bit by the bug. Always thinking about being on the water.

That's why I'm here.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! No questions to stupid for our panel of know it all's!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome and please encourage your wife to stop by and say hello, too.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Lake Havasu sounds fantastic right now. There is nothing like wind power.


----------



## Fantail (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm doing lots of reading to see forum members experiences and that is always interesting. 

I did have great fun on the lake this summer but the sea has always beckoned. The aroma of the ocean, song of gulls in the distance, splashy patter of a launching cormorant, these are the sounds of home to me. A lake just won't do.


----------



## hangupndrive (May 4, 2007)

You might also consider making your sail education your vacation. For example, you could visit the Pacific Northwest this summer and do a 1-week "Cruise and Learn". It would be you and your wife on a boat with an instructor captain. It would include ASA 101, 103, and 104. Imagine this in the San Juan Islands. There are two outfits I could recommend: San Juan Sailing and Seattle Sailing Club. 

Of course, if the tropics is more your speed, there are charter outfits in the Caribbean that offer the same type of package. 

Peace.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Fantail said:


> I'm bit by the bug. Always thinking about being on the water.


If you act quick there may still be time to rub some money on the bite to see if it goes away.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to the group.
Research won't stop.

Finding a sailing school... Research!
Buying a boat... Research!
Something broke, can I fix it?... Research!

There's a wealth of information already here on this site's archives.

Best of luck finding YOUR boat.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Fantail , hi . So what kind of sailboat interests you ?


----------



## Fantail (Nov 12, 2015)

Brilliant idea Hangup...we would sail out of Santa Barbara again. Their 103 & 104 courses go to the channel islands (Anacapa & Santa Cruz I think).

Mark - haven't even started considering what boat. We need space though, my wife is an amazing cook and needs ample kitchen. Room to lounge is good too. As an ASA 101 cert we can only rent boats up to 27' so far. We already know that is way too small for us. Fine for day sailing but most certainly need bigger for us to enjoy cruising. So with our interior space needs do you have any recommendations? Again, we haven't even looked yet so any suggestions gives me something to Google.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

By the way Fantail, welcome!



Markwesti said:


> Fantail , hi . So what kind of sailboat interests you ?


Maybe one of these (hence the NICK)?
Fantail | Tartan Yachts

If so how could you resist one of them?


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Fantail said:


> Brilliant idea Hangup...we would sail out of Santa Barbara again. Their 103 & 104 courses go to the channel islands (Anacapa & Santa Cruz I think).
> 
> Mark - haven't even started considering what boat. We need space though, my wife is an amazing cook and needs ample kitchen. Room to lounge is good too. As an ASA 101 cert we can only rent boats up to 27' so far. We already know that is way too small for us. Fine for day sailing but most certainly need bigger for us to enjoy cruising. So with our interior space needs do you have any recommendations? Again, we haven't even looked yet so any suggestions gives me something to Google.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Um, well yes I do . OK now I know this will be a total shock to some people around here. Oh I don't know maybe a boat whose name starts with Dub-you . HaHa just kidding . Please give us a little to go on , it's just talk nobody will hold you to it . Something like 30-40 ft. ? Modern , traditional ? Sloop / cutter / ketch ?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Fantail said:


> We need space though, my wife is an amazing cook and needs ample kitchen. Room to lounge is good too. As an ASA 101 cert we can only rent boats up to 27' so far. We already know that is way too small for us. Fine for day sailing but most certainly need bigger for us to enjoy cruising. So with our interior space needs do you have any recommendations?


For the most part it seems the galley and salon on a boat doesn't get a lot bigger after about 36' till maybe about 50'. Most of the extra in the 14' between goes into berthing and a second head (around 40').


----------



## Fantail (Nov 12, 2015)

Shnool: wow, you found a yacht with a fantail. Not an easy find. 

Mark: I love cats. Would have to be 36' or more. Seriously though, as far as actually ponying up the coin, monohull has better deals. 

Open to shopping hints. :grin:


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

If you just want to browse boats to see what's out there, just go to Boats for Sale - New and Used Boats and Yachts - YachtWorld.com, sailboatlistings.com, and/or sailingtexas.com

Seeing what's out there can possibly help give you an idea of what to look at.
A lot changes depending on whether you're sailing on a lake, coastal cruising, or crossing oceans.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

May I suggest that the two of you, based on what you've learned about boats so far, make lists: Needs and Wants. Make the lists independently. When you're done, compare and combine the things that are the same but keep in mind the differences.

Use the lists to whittle down your internet browsing while at the same time visit marinas and walk the docks with a list of boats and your Wants/Needs lists in hand. Board boats as potential buyers. If you see a boat's owner on board and the boat captures you for whatever reason, whether it is for sale or not, ask the owner if he or she would mind answering some questions about it. Most people love to talk about their boats and if they aren't in a hurry, will be happy to chat. We get it quite frequently. You learn stuff, you meet people, you become more comfortable and start to think in a different way. Your Needs/Wants lists will change as you do and you'll start to ask more useful questions based on what YOU two want besides "What should I consider?" 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

If you ask anyone on this site, you have 3 options for boats: 1. You call Bob and give him a ton of money. He builds you a boat prettier and more capable than Francis Lee. 2. You build one of Brent's boats and never sail day in your life. But you will know how to weld. 3. Buy a production boat and immediately sink because of the stern cleat placement.

Have fun!

With all that aside, welcome. I was bit a long time ago but just now have the resources to act upon it. It is an exciting time.


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

Fantail said:


> Open to shopping hints.


My opinion is to just start looking at boats to buy. Sure you may start out as tire kickers and some talk bad about those, but who cares what other people think. Your "lists" will be more honed in after you look at several boats and get an idea what is what and you may see something on a boat that would add it to your 'must have' list or see something that you had previously listed and decide it's not that important.

If you and your wife are adventurous, you can find some great deals on boats that need a little TLC right now for around the same price you'd pay for a weeks charter. Then you have a boat of your own and you'll "learn" a hell of a lot that way if you have a little cash and time to throw around (or away). There's nothing wrong with buying a boat and then learning. I did and love it. It depends on how you and your wife learn best; either by doing or by studying...or a combo of both.

Have fun with it! It's a good bite to get bitten by!!!


----------



## Fantail (Nov 12, 2015)

Rhapsody - Thanks for the link...this is what blows our minds... um...ok, I guess I can't put a link here as I don't have enough posts yet. It was a 2014 Aventura 43 in Tunisia found at Rhapsody's Yachtworld link.

SPACIOUS. Yup.

DRF - Great idea. Thanks for that. I think I've read that somewhere, probably here before I signed up (I lurked for a while).

CW - Definitely the learn by "both" type. Study up then DO IT! We've been watching a couple YouTube series of folks rebuilding their boats and while some of it may seem overwhelming (like glassing) we can outsource what we just don't have the skills for. I would have an awesome time bringing a rough gem back to shine. 

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome and great suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

Fantail said:


> CW - Definitely the learn by "both" type. Study up then DO IT!


I think that would be study up WHILE doing it =D


----------

